# Newbi with a new truck and a HT Fisher plow



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello all I am new to plowing.I now have a 09 
1500 with a Fisher HT..I plowed a friends driveway to day. It felt like the plow was going to fold under the truck.....HELP


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

Why would this happen,any one..All most like the plow dug in and the truck would have flipped..
Any one


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you talking about the edge tripping and the bouncing up?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Realy you want help how about a litle more info so we have SOMETHING to base our answer on

where you plowing gravel?
was it wet snow

how deep was the snow
was it driven on first
was it packed down

plus I dont know what "it feels like" is 
did the plow trip? 
did it lift the front of the truck up?

you got to give us more info.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry My bad...The plow blade gets stuck grass,The hole thing bends down,I feel if i was going fast the truck would flip...what am i doing wrong.....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The whole plow should not bend. The trip edge should trip and you can keep going.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I only have only had boss plows but when plowing over grass you're better off triggering up so you dont tear it


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

raise your plow up once you get to the edge of the road/driveway. you need to look outside your window to see where your plow front is while driving then do so. I just started plowing yesterday my first time ever. i did 4 drive ways with minial grass tearing. If you have to get out and shovel snow away from the garage/house/obstacles then do so. better safe then sorry. if your tearing clients grass or property prepare to be confronted about it


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try using the shoes under the blade. Adjust them so that the blade rides maybe an 1/4 inch higher than the pavement. You may not get a 100% clean scrape, but at least you will plowing snow and NOT dirt and grass.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

How do i know if the trip edge is moving. I was plowing pavement then grass,that is when it happens.the blade and the hole plow bent down....


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

was it wet snow no

how deep was the snow 6 to 9
was it driven on first yes
was it packed down sum what

plus I dont know what "it feels like" is
did the plow trip?
did it lift the front of the truck up? I think so 
I am so new to this....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not familiar with fisher. Do they offer blade trip or just edge trip? Sounds like a blade trip that's doing what it's suppost too. As was mentioned before lift it up a little as you go into the grass.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Does the backside of the blade have big springs on it? If they do, the blade is designed to bend over if the bottom of the blade is making contact with an object that does not want to move easily. An example might be a concrete curb or a chunk of metal sticking up out of the concrete or yes, grass. If the springs are too loose, the blade will trip very easy and fold right over. Solution might be to tighten the springs some. If you are plowing at 50km/h, you need to slow the heck down before you destroy the blade, the truck, the grass or all of the above. Definitely lift the blade some as was previously mentioned when you hit the grassy areas.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ht-series


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

That is a trip edge plow, you should not see any part of the plow trip from the cab, if you are the unit is about to come off of the truck, that being said you will feel a fairly violent jolt when the edge trips on an object. As everyone has said you need to either keep the shoes on the plow or raise it a tad and keep the chain tight before you hit the grass, NO floating it will only dig in if the lawn is not completely frozen. I think you might need to find someone who has plowed before and let them show you some basics!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I think... the trip edge dug in when you hit the grass this added resistance will cause the truck to lift, seen as the plow going down.

did you dig up the lawn?

you need to raise the plow before you hit the lawn.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

theplowmeister;1357710 said:


> I think... the trip edge dug in when you hit the grass this added resistance will cause the truck to lift, seen as the plow going down.
> 
> did you dig up the lawn?
> 
> you need to raise the plow before you hit the lawn.


It did dig in. Then the little speed bump i made stoped the plow and truck.I tried to give the truck a little gas then the plow and lights bent down...at that time s said S^)(_*&_(*&_(*&^_)&_


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

If your plow and lights "bent down" then you do not have it hooked up correctly. Are you sure you had the pins on the plow headgear locked on to the push plates? I am struggling to understand how the headgear on a Fisher plow with the lights attached could move like this and not cause catastrophic damage - the headgear becomes a fixed unit once it's pinned onto the truck


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

The truck did come up a little,as the plow dug in....
http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ht-series


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

I went about 4mph


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

superdog1;1356447 said:


> Try using the shoes under the blade. Adjust them so that the blade rides maybe an 1/4 inch higher than the pavement. You may not get a 100% clean scrape, but at least you will plowing snow and NOT dirt and grass.


I was told that that is the best way to go..Get the shoes...


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

HT's don't come with shoe's, or mounts for them, so some fabrication would be needed.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

bbct001;1359274 said:


> HT's don't come with shoe's, or mounts for them, so some fabrication would be needed.


I found them for the Ht on there web siteussmileyflag


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If the plow lights dipped,  then something is wrong ether the plow was not hooked up proper or the mount is not right.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like Operator Error to me, my HT was flawless.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

I am thinking the same thing OOPS


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

theplowmeister;1359435 said:


> If the plow lights dipped,  then something is wrong ether the plow was not hooked up proper or the mount is not right.


When he said "lights dipped" I cringed! lol..

Definitely something very wrong. Get what ever it is looked at, fixed and etc before you hurt yourself or someone else and/or at very least.. badly damage your truck or plow.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

Called Fisher 
Was told don't plow grass. I LOL and said no way. Can and some times dig in...


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I think the point we're trying to make is that no matter what you hit be it a manhole, stone wall, or grass the lights on your plow should not have moved no matter what. Next time you use it make sure your pins are locked on to the push plates and you should have much better results.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

Buster F;1360634 said:


> I think the point we're trying to make is that no matter what you hit be it a manhole, stone wall, or grass the lights on your plow should not have moved no matter what. Next time you use it make sure your pins are locked on to the push plates and you should have much better results.


Good point Buster F


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like you really buried the blade, but the mount isn't mobile so you better take a close look solid steel frames don't bend over and everything is OK. Didn't trip because you were buried well past the trip edge.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

I was plowing pavement,down a little small hill then, i went in too the grass-mud at 4MPH it stop,started to bow down,lights all so.


----------



## camp61 (Nov 20, 2011)

jsecape;1358228 said:


> The truck did come up a little,as the plow dug in....
> http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ht-series


I agree, please check your plow with some who knows Fisher plows to make sure it is attached correctly and that nothing is broke. If everything appears OK then it is just the trip edge. I run a Fisher with no shoes on it. The plow will actually come up a little when the edge trips and can be quite violent if going to fast. First snow fall is usually worse as the ground isn't frozen yet. Pull snow backwards where possible until the ground freezes. Always feather your plow up as you approach grass areas. Practice make perfect! Oh ya, staking always helps you to know where the grass is. Get it done before the ground freezes.


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

I find you really need to anticipate the edge of pavement etc. The hydraulics are quick but that edge is 4feet out in front, best to go a bit too early in my experience. You can always make another pass. Easier than re-seeding the lawn


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

Update.....Truck dealer will have the plow person who put the used plow. Go over the plow next week.He wants to take the springs off it and see if the blade will move....


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

UPDATE 2 
Well it was a fun winter,..last year.As the ground is frozen more this year. I hate to say it i am selling the plow.Plowing is not for me.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

It takes time and patience. and if you are only doing your own plowing you can afford to take your time and learn. Just keep your eyes and ears open and pay attention. best of luck. Its not always a picnic but can be close most of the time.


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

Wife said for me to sell it.


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*HT plowing*

I added a Poly edge last year & it completely changed (and improved) plowing.
They should engineer the plow so it comes with a poly edge designed to hang well below the trip bottom. having to "Wear Down" the bottom of metal trip just seems ridiculous to me.
Plowing is so much smoother & quieter that on the metal.
just my 2 cents


----------

